# Mysterious DSi update available!



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Want to download a mysterious update for your DSi? It's completely free, and we can't tell you what it does. I guess it can't be that important, since Nintendo hasn't made mention of the download! If anyone can figure out what this update does, please shoot me an email! Thanks to MrModestGreen for the heads up!



I have confirmed this, because I am downloading it now!

I can confirm this update definitely does exist.  It's not a required update so you have to goto the update option in the firmware settings menu.  My flashcarts still work, so it was probably just a minor bug fix or something.
*Apparently it gives you access to some DSiWare updates and increases the speed of the DSi Shop.*




Source



Original thread.

By the way, Tempbot's report is messed up. This is the proper thread!


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 7, 2010)

its fake you just said its still 1.4 so that means theres no update


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> its fake you just said its still 1.4 so that means theres no update


It's not fake, it's was being discussed on the Nintendo Tech Support forum.


----------



## lolzed (Feb 7, 2010)

its probably a fake update,kinda like it does an update,but does nothing.also 1000 posts


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 7, 2010)

theres a rumor of a web browser update in the dsi shop


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> its probably a fake update,kinda like it does an update,but does nothing*.also 1000 posts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I added that. 

EDIT: The person that said that didn't have the latest version.


----------



## macgeek417 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link?


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 7, 2010)

Here 'tis.

Wonder what it does...


----------



## macgeek417 (Feb 7, 2010)

Backdoor to detect flashcarts and sue you?
Auto-updater?

I dunno if it matters, but I tried connecting to the shop and got an error. The next time it worked fine though, even before I updated. Probeby just my slow connection.

*Posts merged*

Oh, and maybe at a certain date it will brick flashcarts or block them or something? Time-bomb for flashcarts?
:/


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> Oh, and maybe at a certain date it will brick flashcarts or block them or something? Time-bomb for flashcarts?
> :/








You wish.


----------



## macgeek417 (Feb 7, 2010)

I wouldn't put it past Ninty. They're evil like that.


----------



## cornaljoe (Feb 7, 2010)

I can confirm this update definitely does exist.  It's not a required update so you have to goto the update option in the firmware settings menu.  My flashcarts still work, so it was probably just a minor bug fix or something.


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> I can confirm this update definitely does exist.  It's not a required update so you have to goto the update option in the firmware settings menu.  My flashcarts still work, so it was probably just a minor bug fix or something.


I love this explanation! Can I use it in the first post?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Feb 7, 2010)

It updated for me too 0.0

I wonder if nintendo just accidentally made it seems like there was a new update for DSi's when it was actually the plain old 1.4.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 7, 2010)

Just updated for the heck of it and as expected... same old 1.4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think update 1.5 is just around the corner.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Feb 7, 2010)

But there's alot of weird DSiWare updates all of the sudden! Like a WarioWare Snapped update!


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 7, 2010)

I updated wario ware snapped and brain age and theres nothing new on mine


----------



## Langin (Feb 7, 2010)

damn http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=206987 why didn´t they believe me? Well I was the first one who said about this!


woo wait! I think its an update for dsi ware! It will make it more (say a nice word).


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

Soma Cruz said:
			
		

> damn http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=206987 why didn´t they believe me? Well I was the first one who said about this!
> 
> 
> woo wait! I think its an update for dsi ware! It will make it more (say a nice word).


Back then, everyone though those threads were fake because: it gives you that screen every time, even if there's no update out there.


----------



## indask8 (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe it is a time bomb.

Everyone think it's an harmless update so everyone do the update...

Then 5 days after, version number change to 1.5 and every flashcarts are blocked.


----------



## Langin (Feb 7, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Soma Cruz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well I think I had to post a vid to prove it but well I did say to try by yourself! and next youll need to believe me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and its added?! yea!


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

Soma Cruz said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh.... yea?


----------



## quartercast (Feb 7, 2010)

Are there any Hatsu updates available? One that'll bring the warn-o-meter to 60% perhaps?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 7, 2010)

quartercast said:
			
		

> Are there any Hatsu updates available? One that'll bring the warn-o-meter to 60% perhaps?


And how is that piece of information relevant to this topic?


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

quartercast said:
			
		

> Are there any Hatsu updates available? One that'll bring the warn-o-meter to 60% perhaps?



Shut up.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 7, 2010)

quartercast said:
			
		

> Are there any Hatsu updates available? One that'll bring the warn-o-meter to 60% perhaps?


no need, the warn-o-meter is already at 9010%


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> quartercast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sure?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 7, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shion >> Miku Hatsune


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 7, 2010)

Couldn't this just be a glitch? Has anyone checked if it works a second time?


----------



## scrtmstr (Feb 7, 2010)

I just updated, and the only difference I could find was that the dsi shop seemed to load quicker. 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Couldn't this just be a glitch? Has anyone checked if it works a second time?


no, I just checked. It says the system is up-to-date when you try it the second time.


----------



## luke_c (Feb 7, 2010)

Same as the old topic, why hasn't this been locked, the DSi just says there is an update available even though there isn't, same as the Wii.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 7, 2010)

@scrtmstr: that's weird
@luke_c: Please read the topic before ranting.


----------



## scrtmstr (Feb 7, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Same as the old topic, why hasn't this been locked, the DSi just says there is an update available even though there isn't, same as the Wii.


Have you read this topic?
There is a minor update avaidable, because the dsi starts downloading.
It is just a minor bug fix or something.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 7, 2010)

Still dnt see why we are making a fuss over a minor bug fix.


----------



## luke_c (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the same thing happens with the Wii, don't know if it actually starts downloading or not, besides even if it was a bug fix it would still be counted as 1.5 right?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 7, 2010)

This has been around for a couple of days already, you know...


----------



## markvn (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, I downloaded it this morning, and my only dsiware update is Brain Training express: Maths. (no WarioWare update)
And I can confirm the DSi shop loads quicker.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 7, 2010)

markvn said:
			
		

> Well, I downloaded it tomorrow, and my only dsiware update is Brain Training express: Maths. (no WarioWare update)
> And I can confirm the DSi shop loads quicker.


I take it you mean this morning? Cuz tomorrow would be the day after this day.


----------



## markvn (Feb 7, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> markvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, sorry, stupid mistake of me


----------



## azure0wind (Feb 7, 2010)

anyway...
what does this updates do??


----------



## lolzed (Feb 7, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> anyway...
> what does this updates do??


if you read,nothing


----------



## luke_c (Feb 7, 2010)

Apparently it gives you access to some DSiWare updates and increases the speed of the DSi Shop


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 7, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Apparently it gives you access to some DSiWare updates and increases the speed of the DSi Shop


The DSi Browser boots faster too.


----------



## Minox (Feb 7, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> By the way, Tempbot's report is messed up. This is the proper thread!
> Nothing wrong with TempBot  you just messed up the BBCode in the other thread. It's supposed to be
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## House Spider (Feb 7, 2010)

I couldn't be arsed updating. Nothing major anyway.


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 7, 2010)

Just updated.  I see no differences except with the booting off the web browser its faster now.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Feb 7, 2010)

And now you think your firmware says 1.4E instead of 1.4U, but you actually just need glasses.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 7, 2010)

Now I'm wondering whether I should trust this...I don't have a DSi cart yet, but if there's definitely no problems...


----------



## Krestent (Feb 7, 2010)

Has it ever occurred to you that if the DSi is ANYTHING like the Wii at all, then the update could have updated something outside the System Menu such as the DSi equivalent of IOS?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, maybe they realise people on 1.4 would still acess the shop after other updates and just locked them out


----------



## macgeek417 (Feb 7, 2010)

It looks like it DOES update something. It looks like it uses up a few blocks of NAND space.
I had like 17 free and now only have 12.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Now I'm wondering whether I should trust this...I don't have a DSi cart yet, but if there's definitely no problems...


Nope, absolutely no problems with any flashcart. Update!


----------



## cornaljoe (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, I've updated Dr. Mario Express, WarioWare Snapped, Mario vs Donkey Kong Mini, and Brain Age Express...  It seems only Nintendo games are receiving the updates so far.  Maye only Nintendo knows about these changes so far.  Other devs will probably start updating after they get the word.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 11, 2010)

mine updated and I got the metallic blue mario bundle. I dont have my pink as I gave it away. my cyan blue is in my sis so I only have my metallic blue

i was surprised that it actually updated. wow.

M3i Zero still works. YEY!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 11, 2010)

I guess I'll download the update. It doesn't block flashcarts and it only improves speed and such. A great update, for a change.

On a unrelated note, Rockstar is back! How did he get 'unbanned'?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Atomic Revolution said:
			
		

> I guess I'll download the update. It doesn't block flashcarts and it only improves speed and such. A great update, for a change.
> 
> On a unrelated note, Rockstar is back! How did he get 'unbanned'?


I believe mthrnite used his ACP to unban him.


----------

